# need to find crankshaft position sensor pt no. 036 105 189 C ???



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

hello all!

ripped apart my cabriolet with 9A 16v 2.0L running with aba fuel injection system.

for a couple days now ive been looking at crank trigger options and found out 2005+ Lupo has a wheel that is press fitted to transmission side of the crankshaft, and the sensor is integrated in the oil seal assembly...

does anyone have or know where i can get one?

please and thank you

sacha


----------



## psychobandito (Sep 10, 2009)

My friend from Montreal ordered one through a dealer.


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

psychobandito said:


> My friend from Montreal ordered one through a dealer.



good idea i should boogie over there and see!!!


edit: its 9pm


----------



## sachadesousa (Jul 5, 2010)

i went to the dealership and they wouldnt do it... any other ideas?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

Just check that may be a HALL sensor and not a VR sensor like you need.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

It is a hall sender, and it's quite troublesome apparently. Not too many folks have gotten it to work properly.


----------

